# older student entitlements?



## geoffdowling (21 Jul 2008)

folks
i need advice, i am a married man, wife has just had our first child,she is on maternity leave and is not returning to work.benefit ends in sept. i am coming out of full time employment in august to be a full time student ( for 12 months )  and will only earn an allowence for next 12 months. we have the usual bills etc large mortgage and so on, does anybody know if we would be entitled to any assistance and can my wife sign on after maternity benefit runs out in sept?

i have gone to bank and asked for mortgage break but in current climate they said they will only consider this if you are serioulsy ill.

any advice id greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

geoffdowling said:


> i am coming out of full time employment in august to be a full time student ( for 12 months )  and will only earn an allowence for next 12 months.


What allowance and from what source?


> does anybody know if we would be entitled to any assistance


Perhaps have a look at www.citizensinformation.ie and/or have a chat with them? Your college may also be able to advise.


> and can my wife sign on after maternity benefit runs out in sept?


Will she be genuinely available for and seeking full or part time work? If not then she cannot claim _Jobseeker's Benefit/Allowance_.

You may be able to claim some tax back when you stop working.

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## dem_syhp (21 Jul 2008)

This won't cover the mortgage, but may help a bit: 

Apply for a student grant - depending on course and it's means tested - but based off income for both yourself and your wife.  These are due in around now, or coming up soon.  
 - big advantage of this is it may cover your fees

On the documentation it says it's based off last years salary, however, if you give up work to study, this is then taken in to consideration.  You need to talk with them.  

See student finance for links, etc..


----------



## cyberluna (23 Jul 2008)

When you return to college - the college also administers a childcare allowance - the maximum being 800euro per term.
You may also be eligible for Rent Allowance from your community welfare officer in the HSE.  Or failing that Family Income Suppliment to cover your mortgage payments??


----------



## Welfarite (24 Jul 2008)

cyberluna said:


> Or failing that Family Income Suppliment to cover your mortgage payments??


 

You have to be working at least 19 hours a week to get FIS.


----------



## moondance (24 Jul 2008)

dem_syhp said:


> This won't cover the mortgage, but may help a bit:
> 
> Apply for a student grant - depending on course and it's means tested - but based off income for both yourself and your wife.  These are due in around now, or coming up soon.
> - big advantage of this is it may cover your fees
> ...



Just a note - if you already have a degree and you're now returning to do a different degree you will have to pay full fees and you're generally not entitled to a student grant or any mature student funding. This is what's stopping me from returning to do nursing which would be a complete career change from my original degree.


----------

